# Katie, almost 7 mos



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Katie will be making her show ring debut next weekend in Perry GA. She will be 7 mos April 12.


----------



## waterbaby (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Red! Long time, no see!

Katie is looking gorgeous. What a lovely girl. I'm sure you two will go far.


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

What a cutie!!!! Good luck next weekend!!! I'm sure she'll knock 'em dead.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

She's so beautiful and grown-up looking!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She is a very pretty girl, she should do very well.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

thanks everyone. I am very excited about her debut next weekend. 

http://www.onofrio.com/jp/VALD1JP.pdf


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

She's so pretty! I bet she looks even better in person.

I can't wait to meet you and your dogs!


----------



## Deeken (Feb 14, 2011)

She is stunning. Rotties are one of my "will have someday" dogs and seeing pictures like these only confirms it


----------



## LexiPup (Nov 14, 2010)

Hey! I'm going up to watch the agility in Perry this weekend. I live down in Albany but my pup's not ready to compete yet. Where are you? 

Beautiful dog, btw. Maybe I'll get to see her!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck in Perry


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We won the Bred By class, defeating a very nice mature bitch in the process, but nothing in Winner's. However, she showed like a million bucks. Could not put a foot down wrong, not once. She held her stack for bite and body exam, something we have been working on with hit and miss success. She show boated and free stacked like a seasoned Special. 

I got SO many great comments from experienced people whom I greatly respect in my breed, top handlers, and breeder judges.

While Grace showed well, she was 3 of 3, deservedly so. She looks big, leggy and light in the body compared to what is out there right now, however, she shows promise if she will ever mature and body out.

I got to see 2 Penny "grand puppies", young males 15 mos, both very very nice.

It was a great day and a very positive experience for both girls. And as always, tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats on your great start Red and Katie. Sounds like a successful day over all and fun to boot. Can't ask for much more then that.


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Congrats, she is looking awesome! Do you have new pictures of Gracie?


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today both girls had class wins. melgrj, there are recent photos of Grace on my blog, http://www.redyre.com/blog We also got to meet Porter's people, and had a nice time chatting with them. KK has now won the Bred By class 2 days in a row.  I will update after tomorrow's competition is done.


----------



## ChRotties (Mar 8, 2007)

Way to go! What a great way to start off their show careers


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Katie and Grace did awesome yesterday. It was very obvious how much time Red has put into training her dogs when they are in the ring! They both show very well. 

Porter was one jealous boy when we got home.

Oh btw, when you walked off we had a lady run over and ask us if we were looking to get an ET puppy because she has one of his sons


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Another win in Bred By today, this time over two mature bitches! She is showing GREAT, really showing herself off and enjoying her time in the ring. STILL nothing in winners, but EVERYONE was coming up to me today and telling me I had the best bitch there. The handler of the #1 Rottweiler dog, AND bitch right now told me she was hoping I would finish her this weekend so she did not have to show against us at the National in a couple weeks.

I am really looking forward to the Sweepstakes and Specialty tomorrow.


----------



## debpass (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats on your wins! I'm sure this is beginning of a very memorable show career. It will be a real treat to watch!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW Red, what a spectacular looking girl you have there.
She is a LOT nicer than many Rotties I have seen in the ring, for a young girl I can't wait to see what she looks like all grown up


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Red I am so happy for you! I knew Katie would blow them away. Glad to hear Gracie girl is doing so well too. She just needed a little time to grow into those long legs.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, everyone. Today is a big day. Puppy Sweepstakes and the Regional Specialty. Keep your fingers crossed for us!


----------



## ChRotties (Mar 8, 2007)

Go get 'em!


----------

